# New Ferret OH WAIT! Bunny Nation cage!



## Camarie (Jun 15, 2009)

Me and my Boyfriend turned a ferret nation cage into a bunny cage...As u can see Moo is seperate from the other two he has the top and the lovers have the bottom. I have the the bottom doors open to show how it opens cause i know they wont try to jump out. I love ferret nation cages they are so sturdy. oh the cage all the way on top is the guine pigs they have the pent house lol.

















Lol Moo never moves while i am taking these pics!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 15, 2009)

Moo has gotten really big! I've always admired those cages--they look so well built and easy to clean, not to mention pretty spacious. They're way to expensive for me though!


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 15, 2009)

That is real cool, Plus there all so cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 15, 2009)

I looked at one of those today when we took Poe to Petsmart to try a new harness out. That may be the way I go for him in the future... Looks great!


----------



## Camarie (Jun 15, 2009)

I love it so very much it might have been expensive but it was well worth it. Its a great investment. Since Moo is gone now, the top cage now houses the guinea pigs i own.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, I didn't know you had to re-home Moo. He is such a cutie and I'm glad he's in a good home. That space would be super for some guinea pigs!


----------



## Camarie (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes Moo was rehomed but my friend told me he is getting well prefectly in his new enviroment.


----------



## DazyDaizee (Jun 16, 2009)

My Ferret Nation serves as a rat cage. I actually have ferrets.. but they have their own room, haha. The top level is now storage because we're down to 4 elderly rats and they get free range at least several days a week.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 16, 2009)

I would reconsider using the FN as a rabbit cage, it is just isn't a suitable cage for rabbits. In my eyes, a FN is for rats and ferrets, period. It is also okay for guinea pigs if you have a double wide. The rabbit you have pictured up in the top of the FN looks cramped in there. Not to mention....2 rabbits in the base? It's just waaaay too small. It doesn't matter how much play time they get outside of their cage, in my opinion.

I have had many dissagree with me, but it's usually for those who haven't seen a FN in person or with stuff in it.

It's just not large enough for a rabbit cage. Also, I would be concerned about a rabbit getting his paw/leg wedged between the base pan/the side panels. I would be scared that his paw could slip under and onto the grate wiring that holds the bottom base pan on.


----------



## Malexis (Jun 17, 2009)

I totally agree with you undergunfire. While it may look like a good idea, i just saw my friends (with ferrets in it) a couple weeks ago and while its big for two ferrets i dont think you should put rabbits in it. Esp two on one level? You can build a larger NIC cage for waaay cheaper, so im not exactly sure why you would want to spend tons of money on something smaller.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 17, 2009)

*Malexis wrote: *


> I totally agree with you undergunfire. While it may look like a good idea, i just saw my friends (with ferrets in it) a couple weeks ago and while its big for two ferrets i dont think you should put rabbits in it. Esp two on one level? You can build a larger NIC cage for waaay cheaper, so im not exactly sure why you would want to spend tons of money on something smaller.


Exactly. I mean....the limit for rats in a 1 level FN is 5 at the max. I have 5 large rat boys in my FN141 and they don't even equal the size of one of my rabbits.


----------



## Camarie (Jun 17, 2009)

well the 2 rabbits i have are getting along fine in it. They havent gotten stuck or anything. The cage i think is huge. and now that moo is gone they have both levels to move from. Well i am very happy with the cage! but i understand how it could not be suited for a rabbit.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 17, 2009)

:huh It's not huge at all. 

My dwarf mix rabbit that's probably under 5lbs is housed in a 66in L x 30in W pen, and even his set-up isn't super huge. The cage you are using is only 36in L x 25in W. All you can comfortably fit in that cage is a litter box and food bowl, but even then there isn't enough room for the rabbit to really hop around. They need a lot of mental stimulation when caged, which means toys among other things.

Also, your Guinea Pig cage at the top is tiny. Two piggies should have 10.5 sq feet, which is generally 30in x 50in. My two boys are in the recommended size, which in C&C cages is a 2x4. I could never imagine having them in something smaller. Check outguineapigcages.com for more info.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't comment on the quality of the cage for a rabbit, but I keep my fosters in 24" x 48" pens and the size is fine. They are around 3 lbs. each. They both have an igloo and litter box in the pen.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 17, 2009)

I think it's a fine size. It's bigger than what we keep the bunnies at the shelter in, and they only get 1hr of exercise a day (on a good day). As long as they get several hours outside each day, it should be fine.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 17, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I think it's a fine size. It's bigger than what we keep the bunnies at the shelter in, and they only get 1hr of exercise a day (on a good day). As long as they get several hours outside each day, it should be fine.


I agree. Although a 5' x 8' pen like Sparky and Scooter have is ideal, not all of us are able to provide that kind of space. The fosters each have several hours of playtime (especially now that I work from home :biggrin2 everyday and are very happy little bunnies.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 17, 2009)

The OP didn't mention if there is a space issue or how often the rabbit's are out of the cage. I know all to well about space limitations. To provide my rats with the proper sized cage I got rid of the TV in my bedroom. I also moved my dresser to a different area of the house.


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jun 17, 2009)

Rabbits don't need a huge cage as long as they get enough time out of it to run and play. The cage is not tiny by any means. My buns have a big pen, but there's not always space for that.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 17, 2009)

I have seen a ferret nation up close and personal, and though apparently there is disagreement, I still wouldn't house a rabbit in one. Rats or Ferrets? Yes.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 17, 2009)

Ya know...it is just so confusing when people run around and say that pet store rabbit cages are by no means large enough for bunnies (which is true, very true)....but yet every one is okay with rabbits being housed in a FN because it _LOOKS_ huge :rollseyes. It's not huge. It's way too small for rabbits. Like I said, I have 5 rat boys in there which is the comfortable max for the FN and they don't even equal the size of a rabbit. 

And like mentioned...2 guinea pigs in the top level? It's not enough space for them either. I can POSSIBLY see rabbits in a double wide FN, as long as you make sure they can't get their legs caught....but not in a single. OR...if the rabbits had free run all day and could hop back into the always opend FN for potty or food whenever they pleased.

I guess you really need to have this cage in use for other pets to really understand that it isn't large enough for rabbits. But....to each their own, I guess. 


ETA: I mean, look at the size of the FN with toys in it and decked out for rats...and their really isn't that much stuff in there. Look at the size of my rats, too...they are 1 pounders! There is just not space suitable for rabbits.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 17, 2009)

I like your cage set up. 

It look great BTW. And with both levels it it about the same as Storm size.

Storms isa 2 layer Cube condo its 57 inches long and 28 1/2 inches wide. Many people have told me his cage is huge for him. So they look very spoiled. Its to high for me to clean though? I am short. But looks really good.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 17, 2009)

What are the dimensions of the FN levels?

I breed rabbits, and most are in 24"x24" cages. I have a few larger ones for does with litters. Anyway, I can easily fit a litterbox in, a carpet square to sit on, food dishes, etc. This is for 3-4 lb. Holland Lops. No, there isn't room to run, but there is plenty of room to stand up, lay down, stretch out, etc. It's a perfectly comfortable living space.


----------



## Camarie (Jun 17, 2009)

The rabbit dont stay in this cage all day just at night. During the day they have run of my closet and a outdoor hutch. I cannot find a big enough rabbit cage so i am using this. The rabbits now use both top and bottom. I just have space issue in my room and this is what fits. NIC cages i tried and i just dont have the room.


----------



## Malexis (Jun 17, 2009)

I personaly dont see why you would need to keep a rabbit in a smaller cage like that unless you are a foster, at a shelter or have many rabbits being a breeder or something a long those lines..
Their ment for ferrets and rats because those are what can be kept in them comfortably. I really dont think rabbits should be kept in a ferret cage. You can make NIC cages that go up and are still sutible for a rabbit.. 

I dont want to be rude, and hopefully your not taking our posts that way. I just think if there is a better way to do it, then you should and there is.


----------



## Camarie (Jun 17, 2009)

Im not taking them in a bad way its just this works for me. The rabbits ARE NOT in this cage all day. They have a closet play area thats huge and a outside hutch that is huge. This cage is JUST for nighttime. The rabbits have both the top and bottom to roam on. I put in a ramp so they can go up and down. I have tried the NIC cages and i dont like them and when i go looking to buy a cage they arent big enough at all. This cage is way bigger than the rabbit cage i do own. My rabbits are very relaxed in this cage they have enough room to lay down and pass out. Again during the day they stay in my closet which i turned into rabbit heaven. And when its nice and not raining they have a outside hutch thats even bigger. My rabbits get excercised and played with everyday.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 17, 2009)

How are the rabbits even getting from the top level to the bottom level? They shouldn't use the ramps included with the cage because they are not meant for rabbits. Also, I don't see how they are easily fitting through the level hole?


----------



## Camarie (Jun 17, 2009)

I took the cage apart and made my own mid shelf with the NIC cubes and made my own self with this board i had left over from the NIC cage i used to have. Basically i remodeled the FN cage mid area and now they can move easily from bottom to top.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds great to me! Bunny condo.


----------

